# Boer Wether feeding, exercise, etc. (help!)



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

*Vincent van Goat & Leonardo DiGoatio*

Completely changing the subject. Below are my 2 wethers I am showing this year, red collar is Vince and blue collar is Leo. What does everyone think? I am going to try to get better, more professional looking pictures soon. These don't do the boys justice, and they aren't too recent.

I need to shave them down and get bracing pictures at some point.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice looking wethers. Push them with exercise/running and you will be shocked what you can produce. If the feed is working keep with that one. I have used HSC the past 2 years and I like it.


----------

